# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Xilinx - ISE - ERROR:Pack:1107 - Unable to combine the following symbols into a single IOB

## hermi-chan

Bonjour  tous!
J'ai un code en VHDL pour afficher une image, et je voudrais mettre ce code sur une Basys.
Mais j'ai un problme : tout va bien jusqu' ce que je dfinisse les entres/sorties ; mais une fois que j'ai rajout celles-ci (en particulier la sortie VERT), et que je mets "Generate Programming file", j'ai une erreur :


```
ERROR:Pack:1107 - Unable to combine the following symbols into a single IOB
```

Et a me met une croix rouge  ct de Implement Design et Map.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une ide de ce que j'ai mal fait?  ::calim2:: 
Merci beaucoup!!!!  ::): 
Juliette

----------


## mith06

Bonjour,

Qu'est ce que tu appelle " la sortie VERT"?


```
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce que j'ai mal fait?
```

Il y a un truc que l'outil Xilinx ne comprends pas en se qui concerne les i/o de ton design.

ISE utilise un fichier .ucf ( Universal Constraint File) pour savoir comment/o attribuer les i/o de ton design.

Regarde ce qu'il y a dedans.

----------

